# Derailleur Pulley Wheel SRAM Red vs Force/Rival



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

Just found my 2012 Sram Red Rear Derailleur upper pulley wheel has a radial crack all the way through. Replacement cost for set (upper and lower) is a hundred bucks, and I only need the upper. Found the Force/Rival set is around 12 bucks. I don't care about weight or ceramic bearings at this point, just want to know if shifting/fit would be the same. 

Or if anyone knows where to get just the upper pulley?

Thanks,


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tjc said:


> Just found my 2012 Sram Red Rear Derailleur upper pulley wheel has a radial crack all the way through. Replacement cost for set (upper and lower) is a hundred bucks, and I only need the upper. Found the Force/Rival set is around 12 bucks. I don't care about weight or ceramic bearings at this point, just want to know if shifting/fit would be the same.
> 
> Or if anyone knows where to get just the upper pulley?
> 
> Thanks,


Shux, I'd gamble the 12 bucks. I could be wrong but I couldn't imagine that there would be issues with shifting or fit.


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

Just as follow-up... I bought the Force/Rival set and they fit no problem (just used existing bolts and washers). Upon removal of the old ones, I found both wheels were cracked, the bottom just starting on the ID - so I ended up replacing both. I noticed the drive train maybe a little louder when turning the cranks on the stand, but not noticeable when actually riding. Shifting not affected, and I sure couldn't feel any weight or resistance difference.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

tjc said:


> Just as follow-up... I bought the Force/Rival set and they fit no problem (just used existing bolts and washers). Upon removal of the old ones, I found both wheels were cracked, the bottom just starting on the ID - so I ended up replacing both. I noticed the drive train maybe a little louder when turning the cranks on the stand, but not noticeable when actually riding. Shifting not affected, and I sure couldn't feel any weight or resistance difference.


They're jockey pulleys, I can't think of any drive train component having less influence on things.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you _absolutely certain_ you can't feel any weight difference?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

cxwrench said:


> Are you _absolutely certain_ you can't feel any weight difference?


Very "rep-able" reply.......chapeau!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

You guys obviously haven't tried these...
https://www.excelsports.com/search/?keyword=ceramicspeed+pulley

Show some restraint.


----------

